# The Sexiest Public Buildings on the Planet !!!



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*PLEASE CONTRIBUTE TO THIS THREAD*


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my! Every building posted here is extremely sexy! It's a shame that there are no location signs below photos. I recognize only some of them, mostly Olympic objects.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

These are really fabulous buildings :master: :master: :master: but I don't see the connection with this adjective sexy :S...


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing, really


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Seriously great modern building compilation. Sexy! Thanks for your efforts Hed 



Hed_Kandi said:


> Updated!


Could you please add the locations/names of these structures? I just know like 5 or so of them. Would really help a lot...

Cordial thanks in advance!


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not seeing the 'sexy'. they are interesting.. for now until some other 'cutting edge' design pops up.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Most are just renderings and unlikely to be built. Beautiful and "sexy" nonetheless.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> Most are just renderings and unlikely to be built. Beautiful and "sexy" nonetheless.


On the contrary, many are actual photos of the buildings themselves and I suspect all of these will be built in less than a five year period.


----------



## leechtat (Nov 6, 2007)

*very sexy indeed*



Alexriga said:


> Oh my! Every building posted here is extremely sexy! It's a shame that there are no location signs below photos. I recognize only some of them, mostly Olympic objects.


^^ i must agree

sexy and gorgeous structures/rendering


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, lots of impressive designs! hope most of them will become reality


----------



## JoseRP (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ wonderful..:|


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hed_Kandi said:


> On the contrary, many are actual photos of the buildings themselves and I suspect all of these will be built in less than a five year period.


Blah. Just NAME them. Shouldn't be that difficult, eh?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto*











Not a rendering:


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

A few Liverpool ones

St Georges Hall










Arena & Convention Centre










The 'X-museum' under construction


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

1878 the first on IS sexy. It looks like a temple that just popped out of ancient Rome! Truely beautiful, sophisticated, and seductive!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Unionstation13 said:


> 1878 the first on IS sexy. It looks like a temple that just popped out of ancient Rome! Truely beautiful, sophisticated, and seductive!


thank you, yes it is special and to think it was left to go into disrepair during our bad period. Charles Dickens used to do his readings there.

Heres the inside


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

hey, I'm more sexy than these buildings!!:lol:


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

1878EFC said:


> thank you, yes it is special and to think it was left to go into disrepair during our bad period. Charles Dickens used to do his readings there.
> 
> Heres the inside


Wow the details are simply amazing. I could stand there for hours just looking at that ceiling! :cheers:


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Tour Phare, Paris









Dubaï (Zaha Hadid)









Roissy - Charles de Gaulle Airport (Paris) :


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Royal Albert Hall*










*British Museum*



















*National Gallery*


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Hyllie Hotel - Malmö, Sweden



staff said:


>


----------



## ideas_monica (May 24, 2008)

great work


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

two from Brazil:

Cidade da Música - Rio




























Centro Convenções - UFMG


----------



## theonot (Sep 29, 2007)

The new court of justice in Antwerp - Belgium. Completed a few years ago.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Tour Eiffel is sexy but it's not a building


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

that Tour Phare is amaaazxing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

d'okay Im gonna have a stab at China, many many thanx to Zorg.

There is ALOT, so be prepared, sit back n njoi...

Changsha Rail Terminal










Cathay Opera House, Chongqing 

















Grand Theater, Chongqing












































Chongqing Soho:




















MOCO Center









Jianbei New City, Chongqing:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai Center 550m



































Guangzhou Television tower, 610m (over 2000ft):





































Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art:

























Shenzhen Library


























Bluetooth Crystal, Shenzhen










Shenzhen Stadium for 2011 Universidade:



















Shenzhen International Airport:































Shenzhen Museum


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Binhai Water Building twins, Tianjin 166m.

























[/QUOTE]

Yuqiao Peninsular, Tianjin





































Tianjin Binhai masterplan:





















Shanghai Tennis Stadium, the roof slides open like a flower:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Thnax go to Zorg again 
Guangzhou Tobacco Building:

































pod at the bottom



















Guangdong Library


























Condos










Opera House:

























































City Treasury



























Guangzhou Baiyun International Conference Center








































[/QUOTE]

Guangzhou Science Hall



















Science City


















??





















Guangzhou Swimming & Diving Hall competition *entries* (2008-2010)


















2. 

















3.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Hangzhou










City Hall






































Flamenco Towers, 220m, approved


























??










Wuhan Station




























main entrance



















Wuhan Opera





































Chengdu




























Condos





















more residentials

















Chengdu Museum





























Technology and Science Enterprising Centre, 








































Biomedical Research Institute aka The Blob,
conceived at MIT on mitochondrial pools, designed by Nouvel:




























Nanjing Xincheng proposal


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok these need no intro but theyve just been completed, the Beijing watercube
































































Wukesong Basketball Center






























Birds Nest Stadium




























































































































Olympics IT Center




















Beijing Opera House


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Lijing International, Chongqing China










Dalian Wanda Center, China











Beijing Books Building


























Tschumi proposal, Beijing










Ren (People) Building, Shanghai Expo 2010


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

New Acropolis Museum, Athens:


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

Many of the new buildings designs are so UFO inspired, which I had mixed feelings with some of them. One of those future days UFOs will get confused by landing on those buildings.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated first page - June 27


----------



## baidu (Jun 20, 2008)

*oh man ,where is my jaw!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:eek2:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

This one is never going to be built. It was an Asymptote proposal for the Guggenheim Museum in Guadalajara, Mexico.









The winner looks sexy too...









And what about Torre Reforma in Mexico City (244m u/c)?


----------

